# Wendell State Forest (MA)



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 11, 2011)

I had a great time this Sunday checking out the trails in Wendell.  With the new trails and all the improvements it has definitely moved up on my list of favorite places to ride.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/07/wendell-state-forest-getting-hooked-on.html


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

Great TR, thanks for posting!  Sounds like a cool place to ride.

I really need to check out some riding north of the Hartford area one of these days.


----------



## Superbman (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, that's a great write up on Wendell.  It's a place we're pretty proud of in these parts and I'm glad a visitor to the Adventure Series ride had a good time (even on the 'new' wickett pond trail-which was a questionable inclusion, but hey there was a warning sign!).   I would have demo'ed the Felt 9 or the GT 29er sensor :  )  Big Wheels and Wendell go together like Joanie and Chachi.

BVIBERT..there is a lot of great riding right off of I-91 north of Hartford...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2011)

Superbman said:


> BVIBERT..there is a lot of great riding right off of I-91 north of Hartford...



I have no doubt.  The problem is that there's a lot of great riding south of Hartford as well, that's a lot closer to me.  Family commitments normally keep me closer to home on weekends.  One of these weekends I'll get a free day and make a road trip.


----------

